# tapetech boxes for sale



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Set of 10" and12" boxes handle and pump older all in good working order $300. Pm me any questions


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Selling yer TT's cuz you got new Columbias, aren't you? Jealous!
:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes bought 8 10 and 12 inch fatboys the tapetech can go give me cash for more tools without the wife gettin pissy:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I also have the drywall talk 10% discount


----------



## 911 restoration (Jul 21, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Set of 10" and12" boxes handle and pump older all in good working order $300. Pm me any questions


what do u have and how much call ken (817 939-5422) asap i am in ft worth


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry ken long since sold


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Steve, i think walltools have a recycle program and they give you walltools point for your aut. Tools 

Quick question , i never use the 8 in flatboxes , 
You use it for what exactly ? just curious !


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I only use it to coat cornerbead nothing else .


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

With beadboxers ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes .I used to do them without them but the last couple years I've used them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yes .I used to do them without them but the last couple years I've used them.


so how are those fatties







on beaders


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

On paperface metal you have to run the mud a little loose so you don't have to push hard or you can rip paper no- coat bead It's beautiful. Unfortunatly some dirty sob stole my 8" box last week had it in a bucket of water with a lid on came in next day gone no bucket no box so I gotta order another one is defiantly buy another fat boy .I use the 10 for finish coat holds a lot of mud so you can go pretty far


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Steven , now you will have to do a video on how you fill your bead with flatboxes !!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> On paperface metal you have to run the mud a little loose so you don't have to push hard or you can rip paper no- coat bead It's beautiful. Unfortunatly some dirty sob stole my 8" box last week had it in a bucket of water with a lid on came in next day gone no bucket no box so I gotta order another one is defiantly buy another fat boy .I use the 10 for finish coat holds a lot of mud so you can go pretty far


kool

I Run dm and col 12, had no choice to buy dm as my col boxes needed a rebuild and the supply house I went to in a particular town tryed to Jack my wallet, so the other supply shack sold me some dm's, man those Columbias lasted, they were used by a retired Ole dude and he ran a 6 man crew...


----------

